# Worming a dog to often?



## Crystal butterfly (Nov 2, 2014)

my dog is 10 months old we got him at 7 months and as far as im aware he hadnt been wormed in a long time with his previous owner, since getting him hes been wormed 4 times! last time was 2 weeks ago and my oh is talking about worming him again but I dont think its necessary. over the christmas hes gotten away with being a hoover which we dont usually allow him to do and hes become very greedy around us and trying to take food out my kids hands sniffing all over them for any 'crumb' he can find (very annoying I must say) Ive put it down to him being greedy due to the recent allowing him to hoover the floor over christmas as we were to busy to 100% keep an eye on him or keep the carpet hoovered, my oh though is disagreeing and saying hes got worms. to add hes not eating anymore dog food in fact hes started not eating it to see if theres anything better on offer instead so surely it cant be worms or he'd be woolfing down his foos on top of trying to take food out my kids hands etc.

whats your opinion on this?

also can worming to often harm a dog in any way?


----------



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

I use four seasons anti parasitic wormer, you use it for two days a month.
However I cannot recommend it until I have a worm count done (Worm Count | Wormcount.com) which I am planning to do soon and know for sure it is working but it certainly does no harm.

**by certainly does no harm I am referring to the four seasons, as in it doesn't seem to produce the side effects some other wormers can, worming too often can be detrimental.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Some dogs are just greedy and will beg for food constantly.

You certainly can worm a dog too often and if your dog was wormed two weeks ago, he doesn't need worming again now.

The best thing to do if you're in doubt is to speak to your vet and he will advise you on how often worming is needed.

I only worm my Jack Russell twice a year. I know others worm more often though and twice yearly is my choice.


----------



## Crystal butterfly (Nov 2, 2014)

my oh is just mr know it all when it comes to dogs when i clearly doesnt know that much or our lovely dog would be perfectly trained lol he gets neutered next tuesday so il bring up the question with the vet then


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

What are you worming him with and what do the instructions say?

When Poppy was a pup/adolescent I used Panacur Small Animal 10% liquid. They recommend 2 to 4 times a year for adult dogs.

I have used Four Seasons natural wormer for the last couple of years and that's once a month.

It sounds as your dog has got away with being a bit greedy lately and he's got used to getting away with it. Just because he's being a greedy guts doesn't mean he's got worms. Poppy never gets given any human tit bits nor does she try her luck (she knows she wont get anything so doesn't even bother looking for anything when I'm eating), but when we're out she's a proper scavenger, you'd think she was never fed!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Wormers will have instructions on how often they're to be repeated - yes, you can do them too often so your OH needs to read the instructions & stick to them

It may be a good idea to take him along when you go to the vet so that he can hear what the vet recommends


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Crystal butterfly said:


> my dog is 10 months old we got him at 7 months and as far as im aware he hadnt been wormed in a long time with his previous owner, since getting him hes been wormed 4 times! last time was 2 weeks ago and my oh is talking about worming him again but I dont think its necessary. over the christmas hes gotten away with being a hoover which we dont usually allow him to do and hes become very greedy around us and trying to take food out my kids hands sniffing all over them for any 'crumb' he can find (very annoying I must say) Ive put it down to him being greedy due to the recent allowing him to hoover the floor over christmas as we were to busy to 100% keep an eye on him or keep the carpet hoovered, my oh though is disagreeing and saying hes got worms. to add hes not eating anymore dog food in fact hes started not eating it to see if theres anything better on offer instead so surely it cant be worms or he'd be woolfing down his foos on top of trying to take food out my kids hands etc.
> 
> whats your opinion on this?
> 
> also can worming to often harm a dog in any way?


Puppies are wormed more frequently then adults, normally once they get to 6 months old then they are wormed every 3/4 months like adults.


----------



## Crystal butterfly (Nov 2, 2014)

reading online I found something written by a vet about worm tablets and they say that worming tablets from vets are usually ok to give frequently (say once a month if needed) however continued frequent worming because you have a worm problem that isn't clearing will need investigated by a vet. however the cheap shop bought ones have high chemicals in them so can weaken a dogs immune system if given to often (so not recommended to give once a month) 

how true this is I don't know, with us he has had 1 drontal tablet from the vets and after that he has had the bob martin tablets which treats all types of worms.

I definitely think my oh is worming to frequent and we will both be taking him to the vets on Tuesday for his neuter so I'll ask the vet direct there. I think I managed to get my point across to my oh last night explaining that yes a dogs appetite can increase with worms, he isn't eating anymore dog food, isn't wolfing it down just picks at it over a few hours like normal and that he generally is just showing greedy behavior. He seemed to listen which is good as we argued about it just before I started this thread him telling me I was wrong and he definitely has worms etc. lol

Thank you for the replies xx


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

I only worm my dogs 2/3 times a year. If they were raw fed I would worm them more regularly.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

You can't really overdose with wormers...however the dog and worms can build up an immunity to the active ingredient in wormers if fed too frequently over a period of time.

I will say tho that Bob Martin is about as useful as a wet paper bag (even causing serious reactions in cats that the company just ignore because their product meets regulations so who cares...)
Over the counter meds are pretty useless anyway but Bob is the worst IMO.


----------



## Crystal butterfly (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks for that i didnt know, thr bob martin was actually more expensive then thr drontal as well!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I would give the Bob Martin ones a miss in all honesty. You are probably better sticking to something like Drontal or panacur. You can get those from the vets but you can also get them from reputable on line vet pharmacies too, much cheaper usually and you don't need a script.

I use Vet Medic but there are others.


----------

